# Go easy on the newbie with idiotic questions :)



## EireinCairo (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All ,

I have been lurking around this forum for a few weeks and it has been a wonderful source of info- thanks to everyone!

I am moving to Cairo very soon, for a couple months study. Not sure exactly for how long yet. I am very excited and tense in equal measure  I have got so much great info from the forum already, but I have a few nigily questions that maybe some of you can help with. I know I will be rightfully told to go use the search option- but its hard sometimes to get exact info through that sometimes, and sure things have "changed" a bit in Cairo in recent months I've heard

Anyway,

The important one first.

1. Is there any good bar/cafe where I could watch big Irish/British sporting matches if I wanted. For instance as it now looks like Ireland might be making a big push for the Rugby World Cup final, this could be important 

2. With the pollution and cultural issues- do people/ex pats jog anywhere in Cairo? If not, how do people generally keep fit. Is joining a gym for a couple of months the way to go (I am not in a gym at home- I normally jog in the park).

3. I have got warned that my lap top interior might be melted by the voltage in Egyptian plugs. How do people get around that, is there a specific universal AC adaptor that maybe people would recommend? Would it be best for me to get that here in Ireland or wait until Cairo?

4. Finally (for now!), is there one thing people would recommend to bring, which they can't get their hands on in Cairo/or difficult to source....

Thanks everyone- I know these sort of basic queries that probably pop up all the time, must drive you mad- but sure maybe just let us off this one time, because it's my first post 

Cheers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You can watch rugby matches at most expat clubs.. but you may have to become a member and some hotel bars show big matches.. so look out for them
If you have a laptop from home then you will be fine.. it is American voltage that is the problem. 
Jogging... mmm not my scene but google cairo hash harriers as that is a running club that you may be interested in.

What to bring... good pork sausages, smokey bacon crisps, tins of red salmon, stamps as there is usually someone going back who will post things for you... and I am sure others will add to the list.

Maiden


----------



## EireinCairo (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for all that Maiden

Are the expats clubs different than normal western type bars or just the same? Are they costly to join? I'm guessing they show premiership matches etc. Would there be any near the Dokki area would you know?

Cheers


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

EireinCairo said:


> 4. Finally (for now!), is there one thing people would recommend to bring, which they can't get their hands on in Cairo/or difficult to source....


Now I know I can't get it here in Sharm and I doubt very much you get it in Cairo, MARMITE!!!!!


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Too much Questions 

Welcome to Egypt :clap2:

Make sure your voltage runs on 220V (250V) , and as for the charger plug , you can find adapters here for cheap 
Bring your purebred dogs , bring your medication (enough for you to find out if its available here or not) and bring your iPhone  (better if its unlocked  )


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Widget said:


> Now I know I can't get it here in Sharm and I doubt very much you get it in Cairo, MARMITE!!!!!




Marmite is easily available in Cairo... alpha, metro, carrefour all stock it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EireinCairo said:


> Thanks for all that Maiden
> 
> Are the expats clubs different than normal western type bars or just the same? Are they costly to join? I'm guessing they show premiership matches etc. Would there be any near the Dokki area would you know?
> 
> Cheers




Hi

Yes they are along the same lines as you are used to, committee members thinking they are gods gift, gossip about who drinks too much and who is sleeping with who.
No they are not expensive to join, you get cheap booze, football matches, dances, and somewhere to go on Christmas day as it is a pretty miserable day in Cairo
The BCA Mohandiseen is near Dokki along side the shooting club (Egyptian) but I have heard that is closing down so Maadi may be your best bet

Maiden


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes they are along the same lines as you are used to, committee members thinking they are gods gift, gossip about who drinks too much and who is sleeping with who.
> No they are not expensive to join, you get cheap booze, football matches, dances, and somewhere to go on Christmas day as it is a pretty miserable day in Cairo
> ...


Yes, have seen marmite (hate the stuff, lie eating poison)
But half the fun is missing the stuff you get at home and scouring the shops for it the lows of not finding it , the anticipation of the whispers it's here or coming, and the pure elation when you find it , the dance of joy you do when you find what you've been looking for months. Who of you remember the whispers of Heinz and cadbury were coming,and the pure utter joy of pampers.
This is part and parcel of Egypt, bringing it from home is boring ( Evan though I do do it, but this time funnily enough I didn't as I realize doing it the easy way booooring.)
So come and wallow in like the rest of us.
Bat


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

EireinCairo said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have been lurking around this forum for a few weeks and it has been a wonderful source of info- thanks to everyone!
> 
> ...


Mnnn, Ireland read the Aussies gameplan well, and that game was masterfully executed, and with precision, enjoyed it tremendously. Will it happen again? Not likely, the Aussies are now wide awake. Good luck, but I suspect my team will have something to say about it. Anyway, all in sportmanship and good fun, all us English speaking nations (you guys do speak English somewhere under that accent, right?) get together at the BCA in Maadi for the matches. We all try to bring some delicacies from our various nations (we had boerewors there for example). So, good fun and a good competitive spirit amongst the guys and gals.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dont forget to register at the Irish embassy in Zamalek...im sure you can do it on line and that way you wont miss St Patrick's day celebrations


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Marmite is easily available in Cairo... alpha, metro, carrefour all stock it


Maiden thank you so much for that absolute gem of info, I could kiss you, really I could!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Widget said:


> Now I know I can't get it here in Sharm and I doubt very much you get it in Cairo, MARMITE!!!!!


Available in Hurghada and has been for quite a long time.....but at a price


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Available in Hurghada and has been for quite a long time.....but at a price


Hmmm just Sharm you can't get it then, typical. I have some coming from the UK in October and next time I'm in Cairo I will make a trip to one of the supermarkets, it's worth paying a price for it


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

what's the difference between vegemite and marmite? they seem very similar to me...


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

meb01999 said:


> what's the difference between vegemite and marmite? they seem very similar to me...


That would be a dangerously provocative statement if made to my Aussie friends! Don't like either, meself - originally a by-product of brewing and make me think of a potted yeast infection...

(More fighting talk?)


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep both horrible but BRANSTON is yummy


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

EireinCairo said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have been lurking around this forum for a few weeks and it has been a wonderful source of info- thanks to everyone!
> 
> ...


Hey Eire, 

I don't find your questions idiotic at all, so dont' worry. 

1- Rugby. Yes there are clubs around. YOu could try the BCA in Mohandesin, which is nearby where you'll live. I think they will let you in if you pay an small fee (like LE 20, but don't take my word for it, I'm not sure) . CHeck out Mohandiseen Clubhouse. Good luck to the Irish team. I was in Ireland this summer and I totally felt in love with it. Irish people are sooo sweet, I adore the sound of celtic language too. See my signature? I love Guiness even though warm and beer don't go together in my world ?

2- You're right, the pollution and dirty roads make it kind of gross to jog around. THere ins't a jogging culture in Cairo like in Ireland where everyone runs in the streets, and you;ll feel really like you are poisoning yourself. It is really very polluted here. I recommend joining a fitness center. Perhaps a hotel? 

3- No, dont worry. Just make sure you don't leave your laptop under the sun for long periods.

3- Dont' bring anything. Finding your stuff here is part of the fun, as it has been suggested. 

Good luck.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Eggs
The ones here are not the right yellow.

Witts
I only went home for a month and i been ripped off like a tourist three times in the week ive been back. Still in Valley mode i guess. 


Saaf


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

You can get a surge protector( it think it has a more technical name) to plug your laptop into from any good electrical shop. A friend had hers fried a few weeks ago, and it wasn't even switched on, just plugged in!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

If you enjoy a run, try Cairo Hash House Harriers, fun run following a trail, laid by "hares" suitable for all levels, usually about one hour. Ritual beer drinking afterwards. Great camaraderie, international mix of people, international association so great for future travels too. Find the history of Hashing on the web. A bonus is you get to see places you otherwise wouldn't go to.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

saafend said:


> Eggs
> The ones here are not the right yellow.
> 
> Witts
> ...


Balady eggs are the right colour, if you like golden yolks. They taste great too, but are small.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a bit wary of eating eggs ever since I visited a chicken farm outside Cairo...


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Gerhardme is right head to the BCA Maadi for the sport especially the rugby and if you fancy a live game Cairo Rugby play AUC at the AUC campus new Cairo at 4.30 this Friday the coach is Irish too


----------



## EireinCairo (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone-

it seems that jogging in public is not a good idea- so I might join a gym in a hotel.

People think my Irish bought lap top should be grand, but maybe to be on the very safe side, see if I can get some sort of a surge proctector.

In terms of watching western sport, people have given me some great pointers thanks. Really, I just wanted to know if there was a bar I could head to watch big soccer/rugby games if I wanted, and there seems to be some choice around.

Cheers all.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Your laptop will be fine.....I had a UK one,(same voltage as Egypt) husband had a USA one(different voltage,110v.).....both worked just fine in Egypt.
Laptops are usable worldwide. We've used ours all over Europe, Asia,America and Africa without a problem.


----------

